# Any new upgradel for Nikon D5100 expected this year?



## bongboy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a beginner and planning to buy my first DSLR. I have narrowed down my choices to Canon 550D, Nikon D5100 and Sony A57.
Now how to select one from these?

Budget is around 45K and will like to shoot portrait, nature and wild life.

Also any idea is Nikon will be launching any upgrade for Nikon D5100?? I hear canon/nikon are on a 4 year cycle for launching new models but it launched D5100 upgrade of D5000 in 2 years times.

Also can you please explain how Nikon D5100 not having an AF motor effect the video shooting?? Are DX series lens not equipped with AF Motors???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

Nikon is launching upgrade for entry level in 2 years like D3100-->D3200. soo its expected to launch D5100 upgrade next year ...550D is now 3 years old...and now phasing out...its not that it wont take nice shots now...but I think D5100 is a better buy

not having AF in body does not matter in video recording...its just that canon have implemented it better...just get a fast AF lens and it will AF properly in video


----------



## bongboy (Aug 7, 2012)

Any comment on Sony a57 and it's new SLT technology???? The shop owner where I saw these cameras was claiming that SLR technology is getting obsolete in favour of SLT and Mirror less cameras. Not sure if he was trying to hard sell me Sony a57?

So I should wait for the new models to release and then decide?


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2012)

Sony claims their's are DSLRs, but it's more like a mirror-less camera. Up to my knowledge, only Canon and Nikon are manufacturing DSLRs. (I am not talking about the brands not available in India)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

sony SLT A57 is very good camera...just that sony's lens r costly in india...and there is less availablity of flash , lenses and adapters and other accessories.

Actually A57 can focus faster/shoot faster/have best video etc


----------



## bongboy (Aug 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> sony SLT A57 is very good camera...just that sony's lens r costly in india...and there is less availablity of flash , lenses and adapters and other accessories.
> 
> Actually A57 can focus faster/shoot faster/have best video etc



As for the lens for sony.... since it has the AF and IS motor in the body I can go for cheap lens without IS/AF?? your thoughts on this....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes thats a great advantage of having inbody IS and AF motor.....do a homework and compare the price of some most used lenses from nikon like
nikon 50mm
nikon 18-55
nikon 70-300
tamron 90mm macro
and a 10-20mm wide angle

so that we understand the price point....and see that the one you select for sony should not have motor and IS  soo that it become cheaper for you


----------



## bongboy (Aug 7, 2012)

If I want to consider Nikon D90 what is it's nemesis in canon?? what are the pros and cons for choosing D90???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

once upon a time canon 50D was the compititor of nikon D90...but now canon have 60D and nikon have D7000

D90 is very old now...4-4.5 years....poor ISO then even D3100 ....thats it
Its much better in advance features then anything less than D7000...u can use non-afs lenses


----------



## bongboy (Aug 7, 2012)

@sujoyp I saw u suggesting it to some first timer that's y I asked...... what model over Nikon D5100 should I consider in both Nikon and Canon.... Also your review of Nikon D3200


----------

